# Ferry crossing with Dog Cage required?



## skolly (Jan 16, 2013)

We are travelling from Dunkirk to Dover in July and have just be told by a friend that the dog must be kept in a cage whilst inside our motorhome. Have had a look at the Ferry's Terms & Conditions but, other than saying the dog must be kept inside the vehicle, I cannot see any mention of having to keep it in a cage. I am sure this question has been asked before but cannot see it on the forum. Can anyone confirm whether this is correct or not. With thanks


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

When we had a dog it had to be kept in the car/van but not in a cage. unless thing have change I would not worry about it.

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see here

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/ferry-routes/ferry-to-france/pet-travel/

no mention of a cage, as you rightly say. I would be inclined to believe DFDS rather than the friend!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Your friend is talking through his/her hat.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

erneboy said:


> Your friend is talking through his/her hat.


He's polite

Your friend is talking through their a$$


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This one's making his own way over ........


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Our Daisy spends the whole journey up on the dashboard on a non slip mat that we lay out for her so that she can watch us go and when we return she is pleased as Punch when she spots us among the throngs of people rejoining their vehicles.

Helen


----------



## skolly (Jan 16, 2013)

thanks to all your responses.......I knew I could rely on the forum.....
Pam


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't know why you believed your so called friend. Why ask the forum. Your contract is with the ferry company. You should have asked them!!! :twisted:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You get a quicker answer here and from folk who have actually travelled with dogs on the ferry.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Stanner said:


> You get a quicker answer here and from folk who have actually travelled with dogs on the ferry.


 :roll: :roll: :roll:

I know I'd prefer the answer from the Ferry Company.

"Oh! They told me on the forum it was ok!"

pmsl


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Arrachogaidh said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > You get a quicker answer here and from folk who have actually travelled with dogs on the ferry.
> ...


I quite agree that it is the ONLY answer that really matters - much like with insurance questions.

However does it also mean that the experience of someone who travelled yesterday is necessarily invalid?


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Personally or dog is in a travel kennel whenever we are away in van (actually it's the bicycle trailer minus the wheels and towbar!).
I wouldn't dream of having her loose in the back, so no problem to just leave her in it if required for a ferry crossing.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Your friend was prob mixing up long distance ferries where dogs are put in cages ie Hull to Zebbrugga

We did it once, never again

The blurb indicates you can walk the dog, with an escort on the car deck

You can't 

We ended up with a very stressed dog who had no where to relieve himself in a large cage which only just fit him. If he had used the cage as a toilet we would have had a dog lying in his own excrement

Santander, a bit better at least there was an exercise deck

But unless we have a dog cabin never again

But the cabins seem to be booked up

So for us it's the long way round

Aldra


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Why dont you just go on Euro tunnel. Much faster you are with your dog and although they won't admit it officially they dont mind you letting your dog out on a lead to stretch its legs for a few minutes on the train.


----------

